# معرض الاحياء البحريه ......من تصميمي .......



## رهف (9 أكتوبر 2010)

اهلين انا حابه اعرفه لو يعجبكم مشروعي ....شن حيكون تقيمكم له طبعا 
البرنامج المستخدمه هو الاسكتش اب ...
صور لمجسم .......


ach]63103[/attach]


----------



## رهف (9 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## رهف (9 أكتوبر 2010)

انشاء الله يعجبكم ....................قولو رايكم بصراحه ..............


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2010)

أختنا رهف..... شغل مميز
أعجبني اللاندأسكيب وطريقة رسم الdom في الأسكتشب ........
أي برنامج أستخدمته لعمل ال render


----------



## رهف (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الرندار بسكتش اب ..........الشغل بكامل بسكتش اب ...........شكرا اخي محمد .....بارك الله فيك


----------



## راند7 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شغل مميز أختي رهف وقد صممت مشروع معرض أحياء بحرية من قبل و أنا طالبة في السنة الرابعة وكان رائع ربنا يوفقك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رهف (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اختي راند 7 ....هذا كان مشروع تخرجي ..........من جامعه قاريونس - ليبيا ........بتوفيق اجمعين .........................


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2010)

رتبت الصور...... للتسهيل لعرض مشروعك .... أنا من محبي أستخدام الأسكتشب لسهولته ومرونته في الأستخدام....وعرضت مشاريع لي هنا بالأسكتشب.....
ياريت لو ترفعي ملف أسكتشب المشروع للفائدة.......
مشكورة




































البرنامج المستخدم في رفع الصور مباشرة 
http://s67.photobucket.com/albums/h309/mostafa104/​


----------



## راند7 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أختي رهف من خريجي جامعة قاريونس ليبيا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راند7 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أن أيضا من خريجي جامعة قاريونس وربي يوفقك


----------



## malakmama (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع رائع شكرا


----------



## رهف (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي محمد .....................لعرض المشروع بطريقه ممتازه ................شكرا بارك الله فيك ..................
واهلا بيك اختي رندا يعني انا وانت نفس الجامعه ...ومن نفس البلاد .....شن كان مشروع في التخرج ......وشكرا على تشجيعك ليه وانت والاخ محمد ..................شكرا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رهف (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ...malakmama بارك الله فيك


----------



## malakmama (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورة اختي رهف اتمنى لك المزيد من التفوق


----------



## 1948 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

التصميم رائع يظهر روعته في الصور اما بالنسبة للاخراج فلم توفق في بعض الاشيا كالوان الزجاج والاطارات المحيطة بها


----------



## راند7 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أختي رهف 
أنا دفعة 2002 وكان مشروعي في المدينة القديمة مبني أداري سكني تجاري أنت عارفة علي أيامنا كان ممنوع الشغل بالكمبيوتير وكان الشغل كله باليد بس تقدري تشوفيه في مكتبة الكلية
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رهف (12 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام اخي 1948 واختي رندا .............................عندك الحق اخي محمد ........في الاخراج بعض التفاصيل انا ماخدت بالي منهم لانه الوقت كان مش كافي .......لمشروع ........بس حمد الله شكرا على ملاحظه ...بارك الله فيك .....ام الاخت رندا انا دفعت 1010 واول دفعه بعد تغير النطام .....من 5سنوات الى 6سنوات ...وتغير بعض واضافه بعض المواد ......واستخدام الكبيوتر كان في سنه رابعه ................بس في المشروع حددوعليه اشياء من اهما عدم استخدام البزنتيشن اي الاخراج النهائي (الفوتو شوب ).....هذا سيئ....لظهارالمشروع بطريقه حلوه وشكرا .........


----------



## الشفق الابيض (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكورة اختي رهف اتمنى لك المزيد من التفوق انا من جامعة الجبل الغربي الزاوية و في مرحلة مشروع تخرج و اريد المساعدة و مشروعي متحف *​


----------



## ARCH ABEER (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع رائع اختي الكريمة اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## butterflya (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك مشروع رائع


----------



## رهف (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم اخوتي ....الشفق الابيض...
وARCH ABEER ......butterflya


----------



## رهف (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم اخوتي ....الشفق الابيض...
وARCH ABEER ......butterflya


----------



## suaadib (6 أبريل 2011)

جميل .. شكرا


----------



## ʚïɞHananeʚïɞ (12 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]hello.I am hanane from algeria..I need to your help in my graduation project ..it's about public aquarium..I saw your project ..I liked it and i need to tell me more information about it( more details)...help me please:80:[/h]


----------

